# S&W Model 59 / 910 / 915 - Which to Buy?



## il.bill (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a chance to buy a used S&W semi-automatic pistol. I have to choose between Models 59, 910, or 915. They are all in good condition. 

Does anyone have any preferences on their features or reputation or info for suggestions in taking one of the three over the other two? I am looking for a basic and reliable 9mm shooter, and would like to add one of these S&W pistols to my collection, but am ignorant about the differences between the three models beyond their general history. This would be an online purchase from a reputable dealer, so I will not be able to hold any of them in hand until after I receive my choice. Two of my absolute favorite handguns are a Model 10-6 SB with a 4" barrel and a 2" snub nose Model 10-5 RB and am looking to start expanding into the world of S&W semi-autos.

Any information is appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read and maybe respond to this post.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't shot a 59 but have a 3 and 4 digit version,nice guns if they fit you.I never payed attention to the 910 but had a 915,I really liked it.It's a generic version of the 5900 series but I really didn't follow them to know the differences in the generations.The trigger on mine was real nice,better than some of the higher priced ones.I shot a few matches with it and did pretty good with it considering the gun didn't quite fit me right.I bought it strickly for SD and it fit the role great,it wasn't comfortable enough for extended shooting to me.


----------



## il.bill (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the helpful response, rex.


----------

